# supercharger?



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

is there a supercharger available for the 1.6 engine? i own a 95 200sx and i am interested in possibly investing in one. any and all creative feedback is appreciated.


----------



## heroin187 (Jun 30, 2003)

I have never herd of one yet just turbos


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have a thread in the forced induction section that discusses my possible plans for this in detail. but as of yet there is no kit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you could always do a custom set up but i dont know how well our cars will hold one.. it might be smart to look for another motor just in case...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it'd hold it the same as it would turbo.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*supercharger info*

FWIW, 
i have seen intake temps on JRSC equipped honda engines as high as 185 deg.......these cars did have good throttle response...but i felt that they lacked top end IMO.

i have also worked on and drove some centrifugal supercharger equipped cars....these cars were intercooled and had some top end, but were kinda laggy.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

for speed, turbo or supercharger be fastest?
for torque, turbo or supercharger? 
lag?, which has more?, turbo or supercharger?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

speed and torque the turbo has the ultimate potential
lag, depends on the turbo, but it will never beat the response of a supercharger.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it depends on what type of s/c you use and what brand and model to answer all your questions. for ease of install the turbo would be the way to go though.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I think a supercharged 200 would be pretty cool to see but....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i thinking it would be pretty awesome. but i think you would gain more from a turbo.. and if you want to get rid of lag. just do a t25, it should help alittle.. a T3 might be too big


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

for the money involved in making a custom supercharger kit you could just go the safe way and buy the hotshot turbo kit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would think turbo would be better..


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i just got a T-25


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i was gonna do a warner ihi turbo.. but i have decided not to do the turbo and just going to sell it...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

whats a T-25 and T-3?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Turbo sizes. 

You don't know that but you want to invest in forced induction?  Do a lot of research first before you break something.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Turbo sizes.
> 
> You don't know that but you want to invest in forced induction?  Do a lot of research first before you break something. *


 ***** That's right Adam. It's far better to build the system and _then_ talk about it. But for most, it's far cheaper just to talk about it.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

helloooo, i would like to bring up the fact that im only 16. i just got my first car, i know alot about NA but not much about forced induction, please give me a break. i know the essentials about turbochargers but i did not know they make different sizes. and the investment of myself and FI would not be for another 2 or 3 years, hence now being the research period. sorry that i didnt know though.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm just saying that you should do a lot more research before you think about what you're going to do. Read some NPM articles to start I guess www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

this is my research, 2 or 3 years is when im going to decide what to do. its easier to understand when u ask other people. and i have been there reading the project200sx and ive been to kojima's garage. this is my research!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

this ones got spunk!

well dude welcome to the forums, and keep informing yourself. im thinking of going SC with my car too maybe next year or two
wanna see a blown ga , not just turboed.good luck with your car


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

viprdude said:


> *helloooo, i would like to bring up the fact that im only 16.
> ***** Well sorry,
> How are we supposed to know when a kid is posting? You are inquiring into areas that are usually the domain of more experienced members. No problem. Good Luck! *


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just do a lot of research and if you dont know that much about fi, the buy the hotshot kit.. dont fabricate your own turbo or supercharge unless you know what u are doin.. when you dont, you blow motors


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

thank you for all your input. i would never make my own. i was asking only is there was a pre-made factory produced supercharger for a GA16DE engine.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you ever seen that supercharged Spec V that never made it to production? it had the supercharger on the left side of the bay where the coolant overflow bottle is on our engine. now before I went turbo I was sketching out some ideas and you can fit a centrifugal supercharger there with the outlet pointing down, pipe it directly to a front mount intercooler and route it to the engine directly... I was going to machine a bracket for the supercharger and I believe they are self contained in terms of oiling system... I think it'd be pretty easy, hardest part is that bracket.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hey james, do u have any actual sketches or design plans? if so, send em to me id love to see them.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

think so... they're in my garage somewhere... i probably buried them under my turbo stuff.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice id love to study some diagrams


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

only thing with a centrifugal blower...its driven by a bigger belt. so you would have to add another section to your crank pulley. unless you reloacted the alternator and made a shaft that turns the sc's pulley instead of a belt directly doin it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I never gave it enough thought to work out the details but the bracket would have to be large enough to give clearance for all these things. I remember measuring some stuff out and I think there is room to fit the supercharger in there but it's impossible to see how the belts would pan out in the end w/out actually building the bracket and mounting the supercharger first.


----------



## akimori_c (Jul 11, 2002)

I also interest in that supercharge in the GA16DE. But so far nobody did it. I know that turbo much better then a NA with a supercharge but driving aroung with NA and turbo a bit different habits. some people like to play NA like me some are turbo.
If anyone swap this supercharge please let me know o.k?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont think that they will come out with a supercharge for our cars for a while, it will be all custom fabrication and then i would have an extra motor... you might want to read what you wrote, doesn't make too much sense...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

he's in malaysia so i could understand. imagine you trying to go onto a french forum and talk.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

has anyone doena nysketces mounting an eatons roots sc to our intrake manifold nd making a custom set up like that? i wanna do something like this eventually, but i need help with diagrams.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

why go through the trouble of mating a blower and the intake. it will cost alot more hassles and money unless you can weld. also it doesnt give you the option to intercool if you do it like that...and you saw what javier posted about intake temps on the jr's sc..those are non intercooled temps


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wait, u cant intercool a eatons/roots blower?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you can, but the way i took your statement was that you wanted the s/c to be part of the intake manifold like the jackson racing honda blowers and neuspeed ones are.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i can't find those sketches I had... it's probably not worth looking at though since it was just of where I wanted to place the unit and piping.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

katana: that is what i meant and was wondering why the cant be intercooled? how would u go about intercooling a roots blower cause the only ones ive seen are the ones you mentioned.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it'd be easier to intercool a centrifugal supercarger... a roots can be done too but just thinking about it makes me not want to do it...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

after talking with james on aim, i think im gonna give up on the idea


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the reason you cant intercool one thats welded to your intake manifold is bc the blower is forcing air directly into the intake and to the combustion chambers. just a regular roots or centrifugal blower has an air inlet and an air outlet. you just hook the out to some piping and to an intercooler then back up to the intake manifold.


----------

